# Abandoned houses, Colthrop Mill (Thatcham, Berks) Nov 08



## DigitalNoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Just a quick one here, these houses, I assume used to be part of the paper mill complex situated next to the K&A Canal. It looks like they havent been lived in for a while and have been gutted and trashed...





View from the back garden. Note the metal structure in the left foreground, could have been an air raid shelter of some sort? It was made from inch thick metal and was originally covered in concrete.




Pebble dash. Yum.




What was one of the front doors




Front room




Kitchen?




Fireplace uncovered 




Master bedroom




Missing floorboards!









Crispy




Everything had holes in it. 
Only a short explore, but great fun and surprisingly, not a single needle in sight!


----------



## groundunder (Nov 27, 2008)

OH BLOODY HELL!look very carefully at pic number 8!the faces!


----------



## krela (Nov 27, 2008)

groundunder said:


> OH BLOODY HELL!look very carefully at pic number 8!the faces!



Okay normally I'm a complete sceptic, but that IS just spooky.


----------



## groundunder (Nov 27, 2008)

same here!


----------



## Danny523 (Nov 27, 2008)

groundunder said:


> OH BLOODY HELL!look very carefully at pic number 8!the faces!



That is seriously freaking me out!


----------



## urbtography (Nov 27, 2008)

Does say anywhere about being a solo explore  so im guessing its his urbex buddy rudely walking through his shot


----------



## smileysal (Nov 27, 2008)

nooooooooo we have to get Derek Acorah and Yvette fielding on the case  lol

Good pics mate, shame the fireplaces have been ripped out, would have been nice to see what they looked like beforehand.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Locksley (Nov 27, 2008)

Jesus, No8 is pretty scary. You reckon that could be real? or just a mate? lol


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 27, 2008)

urbtography said:


> Does say anywhere about being a solo explore  so im guessing its his urbex buddy rudely walking through his shot



In the last pic there's someone taking a photo through a gap in the wall...looks a bit like the 'ghost'.  Otherwise, that really is freaky.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Nov 28, 2008)

Hehe, I asked her to get in the way for that one, It was a 10 sec exposure if I remember correctly and she just walked up the stairs slowly for me... It got the intended response!


----------



## krela (Nov 28, 2008)

DigitalNoise said:


> Hehe, I asked her to get in the way for that one, It was a 10 sec exposure if I remember correctly and she just walked up the stairs slowly for me... It got the intended response!



Interesting, proves how easy it is to fake people out then because it really doesn't look 'human'.


----------



## krela (Nov 28, 2008)

Actually yeah it does, I was so concentrating on the face that I missed the rest of the body


----------



## DigitalNoise (Nov 28, 2008)

It could be quite an interesting concept, Ill be taking loads of white bedsheets next time!
It does make you look at 'photos of the paranormal' in a completely different way once you understand it!


----------



## Potter (Nov 29, 2008)

Superb.

I actually think that place would look lovely all restored.

Like the through the hole shot.


----------



## owlet (Nov 29, 2008)

mmmm, these are lovely. i love the green room. freaky 'ghost' photo too!


----------

